# Canned Sausage Links



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Store had sausage links cheap. Bought 20 packages an canned in pints. Got myself 24 pints a meat!










Good eatin cheap!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Man I need to go buy a canner before they decide to ban lids and jars! Or limit them to only two sausages.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Man I need to go buy a canner before they decide to ban lids and jars! Or limit them to only two sausages.


Only high capacity sausages will be banned.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the canned sausages . My little carnivores prefer some type of meat with every breakfast weather it's ham , bacon , sausage , spam etc . What is the shelf life of your canned sausage ?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Like any other canned meat. I'd say 3 ta 5 years in a good cool, dark place. Mine usually don't last that long though.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*Can I "CAN" meat in a Presto cooker? You know, the kind that looks like a regular pot, but with the notched ridges to lock the lid down by aligning the handles? It has no gauge, but a steam vent and a plugged port- I assume an emergency pressure safety thing. OK, you can laugh now....*


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Pawpaw, presto makes a canner/cooker. has the wieghted "jigller" on it. It can be used fer cannin. Not sure ifin it be what yall have er not.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> *Can I "CAN" meat in a Presto cooker? You know, the kind that looks like a regular pot, but with the notched ridges to lock the lid down by aligning the handles? It has no gauge, but a steam vent and a plugged port- I assume an emergency pressure safety thing. OK, you can laugh now....*


Do yourself a favor and buy a canner. They are so cheap in the scheme of things.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

betcha a nickle all you need is the weight that controls the pressure and you could limited only by the number of jars that will fit in it. it is all the same as a canner except usually you expect a canner to be big enough for a half dozen quarts.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you precook your meat first?


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> betcha a nickle all you need is the weight that controls the pressure and you could limited only by the number of jars that will fit in it. it is all the same as a canner except usually you expect a canner to be big enough for a half dozen quarts.


I'm thinking of simply winging it, but if I did, I wouldn't even have a clue as to how long (time), how high heat, etc. Example: In the original post, I see sausage in liquid that I thought was supposed to come within about 1/2 inch of the top, but I'm also sure that the OP knows what he's doing, so...
Nothing like half-assing something & wondering forever if you've stored something to eat, or the perfect lab sample of the dreaded Baccylsporinptomainebotulymestreptomygod.
Wow. Spell-Check just started smoking......


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Your setting yourself up for a disaster.

If you decide to move forward please read this:

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/uga/using_press_canners.html

for proper pressure canner use.

Please read this for proper processing times.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can5_meat.html


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Do you precook your meat first?


Nope I don't. There gettin cooked while there cannin.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

well paw paw ya need the weight to get the pressure and heat up in the pot for safe sterilization temps to be made. Would think there would have to be a source for those weights somewhere.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

pawpaw said:


> I'm thinking of simply winging it, but if I did, I wouldn't even have a clue as to how long (time), how high heat, etc. Example: In the original post, I see sausage in liquid that I thought was supposed to come within about 1/2 inch of the top, but I'm also sure that the OP knows what he's doing, so...
> Nothing like half-assing something & wondering forever if you've stored something to eat, or the perfect lab sample of the dreaded Baccylsporinptomainebotulymestreptomygod.
> Wow. Spell-Check just started smoking......


Get yall a copy a the ball blue book, good place ta start. It'll get ya the basics what ya can work off of. As ya gain experience you'll know how an why some thins be done.

There be charts fer times an sizes such as: These sausages was canned 115 minutes at 10 pounds a pressure what be correct fer the size a jar I be usin an the altitude at what I live an the product I was cannin.

I don't wet pack my hot dogs er sausages er hamburger type meats. That liquid ya see in the jar be the fat from the sausages after they canned, later it solidified. Before they had cooled a tad, that liquid was upta the kneck a the jar. Any additional liquid woulda spilled outa the jar. The fat also acts as a preservative fer the sausages. Chunked meats I do use a broth on. Known when ta use a broth er not will come with a bit a experience fer ya.

Cannin ain't real hard, but, get ya the book, learn the basics then you'll know what ya should do, what ya can do an what ya really shouldn't do. There be some canned items what don't apear in the book, yall will have ta decide fer yerself ifin ya wanna tackle them er not. Life be all about risk, an it be upta us ta decide what risk we accept an don't. I like havin real meat in my storage fer hard times. This be one way ta have it.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Many thanks for talking me out of it. I know well how dangerous it can be- I just figured someone might point me to a short cut in time, effort, or expense. I'll reserve that pressure pot for a tender chicken or roast, just like it's made for, and start from scratch with new equipment AND information.
I've said it before - THIS forum is chock-full of wise, prudent people who are not prone to the banter you might find on, say, E-How, Yahoo Answers!, or especially other more radical SHTF sites. Sincere Thanks!


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

I do this with italian sausage myself. 4 links will fit in a pint jar. I raw pack. I think BexarPrepper on youtube uses the longer sausage and cuts it into chunksfirst and packs tighter and puts them in quarts.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Pawpaw, keep yer eyes open at yard sales an places like good will er salvation army. Sometime ya can pick up a canner there on the cheap.

Far as the book be, check yer local library, ifin they got one ya can take some notes on the important stuff.

An always feel free ta ask questions. I won't say I got all the answers, but ifin I don't I'm sure we can find enough folks ta come up with one.


----------

